# PIKE's Surgery



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE goes 2 the Vet today 4 surgery tomorrow - He will have a salivary gland removed an it's mass _( size of a baseball) also remove a fatty cyst on his side - a short PUP PRAYER would help !


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Consider it done! Speedy healing, Pike!


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Lots of puppy prayers heading your way.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Prayers on the way for PIKE.
I bet he would love some special home cooked softer food when he returns home.
Be sure and keep us updated.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hope everything goes smoothly for you both!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

best wishes Pike lad


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I think I can even spare a long pup prayer for a pooch as nice and hardworking as Pike. Get well soon!


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

R said:


> ... He will have a salivary gland removed an it's mass _( size of a baseball) ...


Oh, sh... shoot! Baseball size! Poor baby - he'll be so much happier with it gone.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Godspeed Pike! Get well super fast & so you can get back out in the field. I'll be thinking of you both, REM.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

aww - poor guy, I'm sure he'll bounce back quickly and feel sooo much better!


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

God speed pike. X


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

A complete and speedy recovery... positive, healing energy, and a lot of love for you PIKE...


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Get well soon Pike!


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Prayers pike!


----------



## einstein (May 14, 2013)

Best of luck Pike. Thinking of you.


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Done! Best wishes for tomorrow and also a speedy recovery for Pike!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Hope all goes well. R E McCraith, try not to worry too much about it.(Easier said than done). Wishing a speedy recovery for Pike and a quick return to what you two do the best.


----------



## cwood8656 (Jan 7, 2013)

Good luck, you guys. Thinking of you.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Pike & Ron,

Good luck today and speedy recovery.


Hobbsy


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Good luck Pike and hope Ron gets you back in the fields as soon as you are able.

You can't keep a good dog down.

Rod


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Lots of prayers coming your way from our crew too. Hang in there!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

THANK YOU !!!! ( have no idea how 2 do it ) here goes - PIKE's friends on the forum has made this difficult time much less stressful for me - your prayers have calmed my heart !!!!!! Update - just back from the Vet - PIKE is asleep in a crate in the reception area - under heavy meds - they removed most of the mass on his jaw - some was left because it was wraped around a artery and nerve bundel - bi opsy results next week and we go from there - first time in over 5yrs that I have slept with the bedroom door open - up at 6 and no PIKE to run while I walk - with luck he comes home tomorrow - once again - a BIG THANK YOU to all of YOU V LOVERS !!!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Keep your head up, and stay busy. Maybe visit with Rabbit.
I bet PIKE is back home, laid beside you watching sports in no time. I will keep you and him both in my prayers.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

We'll keep praying! Just hang in there and I hope Pike gets to come home tomorrow!


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Sending a second round of prayers your way!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Hope all goes well with the surgery Pike and that you are out and about hunting again soon.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Checked on PIKE at 5 - still goofy on Meds - will come home late tomorrow - recepionist asked if she could give out imfo on PIKE's condition - got 8 calls - YES - ? he must V special - he is 2 me - family friends the forum & field - PIKE lives the V dream - PIKE is sliced & diced ! still pretty 2 ME !!!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Handsome rugged men always have a few scares scars.
It just adds a little more character to them.


Dang it. I know I need to wear my glasses all the time.
You should see what my text messages look like when I don't wear them. I'm going to chalk this one up to: edited due to feeling young, but obviously not.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Dear REM...
My Heart and prayers are with YOU and PIKE...


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE is home - thanks 2 the meds - he is goofy & dopey combined - the Pics - your still BEAUTIFUL TO ME !!!!


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

Good to see Pike outside  Laika sends tails wags his way!


----------



## RugersParents (Jul 16, 2013)

Our prayers are with you both. Have a speedy recovery!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

BEAUTI 'V' FUL....... 

He may be a bit 'Groggy' but bet you he's happy to be home 

And he's not the only one, hey REM? 

Hobbsy


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Another thing Bailey and Pike have in common. Honorable scars. Glad he is home and on the mend. - Rod

On page 14 there is Rick Smith's Trainin' Dogs article: "The Overprotective Owner." Early on he explains about hunting dogs and injuries: ... "
_"However, being a hunting dog is a fairly high-risk occupation, and it's one that our dogs would choose even without our participation given the opportunity."


Later on: "Bird dogs that hunt will get scuffed up and scrapped up. Dogs that stay absolutely perfect throughout their lives aren't doing much hunting. That's a fact of life, and there's no way to guarantee a dog will never get a scratch or dent. Those are considered honorable scars, earned in the field and on the job, and they add to the dog's character."_


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Rod - did 2 posts a long time ago 1 The RED Badge of courage 2 ON the STACK - 4 those like us that hunt their V's - they understand - Hob - only those - like us that use their V's - know what BEAUTY is !!!!!! PIKE will mend - He is tough - the forum helped me join him - THANK YOU !!!!!!!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

how many stitches Ron? hope you don't mind me saying but the stitching looks a bit "agricultural", that sounds bad, but not meant to.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har - no problem - my vet is a big & small animal clinic - they do not do cosmetic surgery - out the door & back 2 work - you R right - looks like Sh-t - but did not leak 2 this point - the work behind the stiches is what is important 2 them - # on 3 sites - + a 100 - PIKE was never that pretty - LOL


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Can't have an Ommlette without cracking a few eggs!!

Know what Harri means but nice to see him up on all Fours!!

Life Mark's that's all.....

We've All got them in one form or other 

Hobbsy


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

One of Lucy's incisions looked a lot like PIKES when I picked her up from the vet. Maybe they went to the same vet school. Now that the hair has grown back its hardly noticeable. PIKE will always be handsome. Will keep you both in our prayers for a good report on the biopsy.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

on our shoot season past, GSP gashed her shoulder, I tell ya Ron, a blind man running past with a staple gun could've done a better job, completely missed bridging the gash and the staple ends that should've gone over the wound were actually in the wound ???,,but to be fair apparently he was wearing a tux and bow tie at the time,,,,


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har - asked my Vet about a Cone - reply - do the meds PIKE will V fine - if a problem bring him in - they R a 24 / 7 clinic - vet on site all the time - Har - Pics 2 follow in the future - you were the only 1 to point out - looks like a AG a job - LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

get Pike ready and yerself ready Ron, to me Pike is one of *my family* along with Chloe, Bailey, Dash, Cash, Scout, Zsa Zsa, Astro, Rudy, ...if one hurts, I'm sure I don't speak for myself when I say, we all hurt


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

How is the boy feeling today?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tex - PIKE is slowly getting back 2 normal ( not that he ever was ) cut back on the pain meds - he is more than a lap mutt - comes and stays with me 4 comfort - eating a little more - drinking a lot of water - all of this is good - PIKE & LOVE R 4 letter words I use alot right now - THANK YOU 4 the POST !!!!!!!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I've been following Pike's Surgery thread, and am SO GLAD to hear that he's slowy getting back to normal. He's been through a lot, but we know he will soldier through it. I'm saying prayers for him, too! Good Boy, Pike!! Good Boy!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

How's PIKE doing?
Looking for some good news.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tex- took PIKE in yesterday to have fluid drained from the jaw - Bio results good & not to bad ( grey area ) the 3 wounds look great - stitches out next Thursday - 10 weeks after that he gets 16 weeks of steroids - did learn this - the jaw mass was just that - not a blocked salivary gland - my advice - you know the pup better than the vet - any lump you find should V bio or removed immediately - this will never happen again with 1 of my pups - the future looks bright 4 PIKE - Thank YOU 4 your concern !!!!!!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE on STERIODS - I need more personal liability insurance


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Well I will just have to keep thinking good thoughts for PIKE, and you too. Glad to hear he is on the mend.

Great advice on getting all lumps and bumps checked out.
I was very lucky in getting Lucy's removed when they were tiny. I figured I was just spending money to keep myself from worry, but the biopsy proved different.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

How is PIKE doing with his stiches?
They seem to start itching with the healing.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Pike's stitches come out tomorrow & another draining of the fluid build up on his jaw - then 10 wk before the 16wks of steriods - looking GOOD I HOPE - lucky 4 us PIKE paid no attention to his 3 wounds - THANKS again FORUM members 4 your support - it HELPED alot !!!!!!!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

No cone of 'shame' required for pike then REM?? 

Hobbsy


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE back from the Vet - stiches out - neck drained - have to milk the next 4 days - no problem - ? from Vet - what do I want - look at his chart - PIKE has hunted in Romainia & Patigonia - the cost of all the paper work makes PIKE cheap - time 2 find a new Vet after this !!!!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The value of a four legged best friend ?
That's a tuff question, and its a totally different price than just purchasing a hunt dog.
You can't put a price on something that would never be for sale, and is irreplaceable to you. 
Tell the vet" Pike is more beautiful than words, and more precious than gold in your heart. That a parting of the ways is in everyone's best interest"

Once you lose faith in a dr, dentist, vet its time to find a new one. I'm in search for a new vet for different reasons, and need to find one before my dogs really need them.
I'm going to work hard on respecting my vets retirement and not call her at home for consultations.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Have you talked to a vet about PIKES diet when he starts the steroids? They can make a dog increase weight gain while eating the same amount of food, and also have a increased appetite. Plus weight gain from steroids doesn't seem to be as easy to lose, as regular weight gain.
Maybe ask about adding some high fiber filler food to his diet, and cutting back a little bit on the good stuff.
Just bringing it up because extra weight is tough on a hunting dogs joints.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

R said:


> PIKE on STERIODS - I need more personal liability insurance


How is he doing?
Someone hasn't kept us updated.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tex - sorry about getting back so late - We have a new vet that feels PIKE's biopsy does not require putting him on steroids - he still has a large benign sist on his jaw that the vet is watching - PIKE is happy - after surgery PIKE put on 4#s & I put on 8 - we both have finally worked them off - PIKE is my mental & physical trainer !!!!!! LOL


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Glad you found a new vet that you trust with PIKE.
I found one I like (my vet retired) and the dogs like, but she is 3x the price of what my old vet charged. I'll keep looking, but will pay a higher price for piece of mind for now.

I look forward to pictures of PIKE in the field this season.
92 days till he has a mouth full of dove feathers. ;D


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tex - got the sun flowers out derby weekend at the pond farm - the rest of it is in corn - should V great for doves and ducks this fall - I never tell PIKE how many days are left till the season starts - gets to excited - LOL


----------

